# She’s got electric boots, a mohair suit...



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I didn’t begin a year-long thread for Bennie’s first year. But I really love the idea of having a virtual scrapbook here... We’ll see if I can keep up with it! I’m notoriously great for taking photos of my humans, and not so great for printing and framing.
I’ll start with a few photos from Gotcha Day, back in October, as well as the day or two after

Bennie was born on Friday August 13, one day after my most beloved cat Puppy was cremated, and one day after my Mumma’s birthday (also deceased). Hard to explain, but it’s really felt like she and Puppy exchanged some info before she carried his torch on. Maybe more on that later...


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

I, we had, a Black Poodle, Kelsey was her name. I miss her so much. She was the sweetest best-behaved dog ever. She would walk off leash and stay right beside me, never growled at anyone, stayed in her yard, until she got old and then with failing eyesight, followed a neighbor, who was on a walk, back to our house. She had never ever strayed before; I think she actually just got confused and lost due to old age. Anyways, super soft spot in my heart for black poodles!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your adorable Bennie! I love black poodles, too.


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

Bennie sure was a cutie as a pup. Love the thread title too.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the Bennie pics and the name! Black poodles are special in this house too.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Carolinek said:


> Love the Bennie pics and the name! Black poodles are special in this house too.
> View attachment 488654


That is the sweetest pose. She looks like a doll!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Present day Bennie. 27 weeks old today. 
After a little romp outside with her human siblings on an “inclement weather day,” she’s happy to curl up in, ahem, her chair. (It’s a chair and a half and aside from the ottoman, the only human furniture she’s allowed on).


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

And another rewind in time... gosh she was so little and really it was such a short time ago.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes indeed! That why we all have tons of pictures!! 😍


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Yes indeed! That why we all have tons of pictures!! 😍


I think I take more per day of her than I do my human kids 🤣


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Rewind to the ONNNNNNNLY time she’s ever been allowed on the couch (Partner is allergic). She’d been home for one week and I think he was feeling soft 😝. 

Other two pics are from today. The sun was shining and I was sitting where I used to always sit with my sweet cat, Puppy. I had a moment where I was really feeling him and I was also loving the way B’s colouring was looking in the sunshine


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

We hit up the lake this weekend. It was the most free Bennie has ever been— we let her run off leash to her little heart’s content. We did some recalls and I was SO pleased with how this near-7 month old did, particularly when it came to be releashed a couple of times when folks showed up in the park.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Full speed reverse! 🤣👀


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Every breath you take
And every move you make
Every bond you break
Every step you take...


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Full-body chortling going on here - thank you!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

No posting for the past month or so... household’s been pretty boring with stomach bugs and a second round of COVID.

Bennie would like to ask what the heck happened to trail walks and play?! The weather was just starting to get good, too!

She was beginning to look rather bedraggled. So I busted out the scissors and clippers today to freshen her up...

...To which she looked at me rather side-eyed, after watching me buzz off my waist length hair myself two weeks ago 🙊

We aren’t done yet. And I can’t say I really know what I’m doing. But after my own liberating hair adventures, I can say I’ve found a whole new experience of “meh, it’s only hair!”


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Bennie is loooooking good! Nice work!


----------



## MiniMojo (Aug 20, 2021)

Bennie looks beautiful! 👏


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That sounds like a brutal month! Hope everybody is feeling well now. Bennie looks adorable.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Bennie looks great in her lovely clean face. Now all of you please get and stay well 💗!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

We’ve so much work to do with this nosey poodle. I must make a habit of getting out regularly for relaxation training in public. It’s so hard with all of my school deadlines 🥴

Took the kids to the park after school today. Was a lot of work keeping her engaged with me, but she done good. Right after we arrived, she had a quick long lead romp in the open green area. Then I had her settle next to me, under a tree. She watched the kids playing from a distance with no whining, albeit panting a bit excitedly. Then another dog arrived and I thought uh oh game over. Thankfully the owner had the common sense to just stay at a distance, so I could continue to work with Bennie on her settle.

She’s due for another trim. I’m considering going short a la Ms. Peggy, as coat change approaches. Plus I figure it’ll be nice for the summer heat. 


Speaking of heat... when did your poodle have her first heat? I realize I actually only know what I’ve read here on PF so far (thankfully!) She’ll be a year in August. I have until then? Or should I be prepared for earlier?


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

First heat seems to vary a lot. Just from reading up on here and chatting with local poodle people I’ve heard people report as early as 8-9 months and as late as 18 months to 2 years. If I did the math I the biggest number of first heats would be within a couple months of 1 year old. Oona’s was at 13 months.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Oonapup said:


> First heat seems to vary a lot. Just from reading up on here and chatting with local poodle people I’ve heard people report as early as 8-9 months and as late as 18 months to 2 years. If I did the math I the biggest number of first heats would be within a couple months of 1 year old. Oona’s was at 13 months.


I'm taking this as a sign to just go and get my supplies this week. Or begin to, anyhow. I'm not ready!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

It’s good to go ahead and get them and get her used to wearing something, too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I heard your song on the radio yesterday pretty girl!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> It’s good to go ahead and get them and get her used to wearing something, too.


Is it weird that I’m sort of looking forward to doing a fashion show with her 🙈


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I’m not sure what makes adolescent dog training harder... the adolescence itself or clueless people or my own old habits of not wanting to be disliked. 

I’m working really hard on teaching Bennie to just ignore others when we are out and about. She’s SO FRIENDLY and NOSEY. This morning’s walk started out okay. Managed to walk past a couple of dogs without lunging or losing minds. Sometimes I have her sit off to the side and we do Look at That. Other items if I sense the other dog is equally as unskilled as walking on by, I distance us as much as possible and play “with me” using a cheerful voice and treats.

What I struggle with is when folks think all dogs should meet and greet. Or THEY want to meet and greet and Bennie is pogoing and I’m trying to explain I’m working on teaching her not to lunge and jump. And they continue to reach in excitedly anyhow 😩🤦🏼‍♀️

After managing to pass a couple of dogs with a lot of effort on my part and reasonable focus on B’s, we passed a house on my street with a dog who was pretty determined to get to us. Off leash. So of course Bennie was not interested in listening to me. The big old dog snapped and snarled once meeting us at the sidewalk The bubbly owner told me “she doesn’t like high energy young dogs, I don’t think she’d bite but I don’t know.” She sent the dog (reluctantly) as I continued to try and get distance on my end.

Meanwhile,big old dog whining at a distance, still off leash, bubbly owner follows me asking if she can pet still-bouncing and over threshold Bennie. (I don’t think Bennie understood the dog’s snarl. She still wanted to play). “I’m working on her not doing this,” I explain apologetically. Meaning, we are trying to be on our way. Woman is still clueless and dives in anyhow. Which Bennie loves. And reinforces she can be a maniac and still get attention.

“Two more years. She’ll be calmer in two more years,” bubbly woman says. And I think to myself yeah if I can manage to undo the effects of me not being direct enough with folks who continue to reinforce the behaviour.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Bennie is such a cutie! The advice that has helped me the most over the years is “no is a complete sentence.” You do not owe anybody an explanation. “Can I pet your dog?” “No.” <— that’s usually the full interaction. Am I labeled as standoffish by a complete stranger? Maybe. Does it matter?


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> Bennie is such a cutie! The advice that has helped me the most over the years is “no is a complete sentence.” You do not owe anybody an explanation. “Can I pet your dog?” “No.” <— that’s usually the full interaction. Am I labeled as standoffish by a complete stranger? Maybe. Does it matter?


I love this. Sometimes I swear we teach what we most need to learn. I’m currently in training to be a therapist (I work as a coach until I can apply for my licence). Boundaries have forever been my lesson to learn. You’re so correct, I don’t have to explain. “No” is enough.


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

I have one dog that I literally have a sign on that says “do not pet” lol. It works well for us. We went from people trying to grab him even after I told them no, to now almost completely ignoring him. 👍🏻


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Oona is not usually eager to meet strangers and I think that actually helps deter a number of folks from asking. I know if she were wagging and wiggling it would be harder to resist. We still have to say no to kids a few times a week though. I say "No, she doesn't really like pets from strangers" but that would be harder to sell if her body language was eager. "No" is totally complete. If you wanted to soften it, you could say, "Not this time, but she likes to be admired" -we try that sometimes. That acknowledges the person's enthusiasm while still maintaining our boundary. The other day we were sitting at a picnic table outside a coffee ship and a kid asked if she could pet Oona. I said "No, she doesn't really enjoy pets from strangers" And when I gauged that the kid was respecting my answer, I offered an alternative which was to have Oona do a nose boop - "touch" for a treat. Those situations are more rare and wouldn't work if Oona were already over threshold or we weren't in a calm environment. But for her, it's a good positive alternative interaction to being handled when she isn't feeling it.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I was DELIGHTED by Bennie’s cooperation on our trail walk today. This is where I use a harness and a very long lead. I practice recall, and some “with me’s,” but overall she gets a chance to just sniff and have some space. We focus on loose leash walking in the neighbourhood with a six foot leash. 

Being on the trail does require me to call her to me, and shorten the leash and move over to the side every so often as bikes and other passers by approach. This is where it takes a lot of continual treats as long as her bum is in a sit. To prevent jumping up, I mean.

Well! Today she moved over with me and plunked into a sit without me asking. AND she stayed put while everyone passed. I praised her to the heavens and made it rain a jackpot afterwards. So proud.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Woo hoo! Good girl!

Are you still planning to put her in a short summer ’do? Now that Peggy’s has grown back a bit, and she’s no longer shivering, I really, really, really love it. Going to take it right down again in June.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Woo hoo! Good girl!
> 
> Are you still planning to put her in a short summer ’do? Now that Peggy’s has grown back a bit, and she’s no longer shivering, I really, really, really love it. Going to take it right down again in June.


I am!! I think it'll just be so much easier in the humid heat (Southern Ontario!), and with coat change.
I don't suppose you know what blade length(s) your groomer used?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

BennieJets said:


> I am!! I think it'll just be so much easier in the humid heat (Southern Ontario!), and with coat change.
> I don't suppose you know what blade length(s) your groomer used?


I’m not sure, but it was a true shave down. Purely functional, with just a little topknot left to prevent a flat head, and I think _very_ slightly fuller lower legs to prevent the toothpick-leg look. 

I was struggling to keeps the mats out of Peggy’s front legs, which she hates having groomed. Was grateful to give her a break from that, and have just been handling them daily with my hands.

Here’s a good reference photo for length, from immediately after her appointment:











It’s short enough that her paws aren’t picking up debris, despite being the same length as her legs.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Good girl Bennie! We need to improve this behavior for Oona. She's actually pretty good with people passing on trails when she's off leash or on a long line, but when we are leash walking on a multi-use trail in town she still tries to chase roller blades, those weird one wheel scooters, and 1 in 20 bikes (if they are making a strange noise) and tries to greet 25% of dogs.

Totally recommend the short groom with the Ontario summer heat we've been having! Oona feels so much better. Our groomer left some ear length, a bit of top knot, and a bottle brush tail. I didn't need the tail but I think the groomer wanted to keep the poodle lines set for future grooms.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy's short groom was done with a #7 blade on his body, and a #5 blade on his legs. Going to do it again Friday.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Working on leaving Bennie home for short amounts of time, uncrated.
Uncrated, but in her pen, that is.

Today I went across town for one quick errand and came home to a poodle greeting me enthusiastically at the door.

It seems I need a higher pen 🤦🏼‍♀️😩









My best guess is that she launched herself on top of her crate to get out. So maybe I can use the pen to blockade the kitchen instead? My main floor is pretty open concept, there’s not really a room I could confine her to.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy's short groom was done with a #7 blade on his body, and a #5 blade on his legs. Going to do it again Friday.
> View attachment 492425
> View attachment 492426


Thanks for the reference Tom. I love the purple collar on Elroy!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Honestly, she probably just pogoed right over it. Phoebe could certainly clear a 4 foot fence, effortlessly. Her bottoms are made out of springs, after all. 😂


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> Honestly, she probably just pogoed right over it. Phoebe could certainly clear a 4 foot fence, effortlessly. Her bottoms are made out of springs, after all. 😂


Frigggggg 🤣😩 I guess I need to look for the tops for one of these bad boys, eh?
Little Stinker looked quite pleased with herself when I walked in and saw her.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Does she still need to be confined when your away? Maybe it's time to X the x-pen.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If you no longer wish to crate her, I would probably just poodle-proof your main living space and close the door to any bathrooms, bedrooms, etc. (unless they can be poodle-proofed, too). Miss. Springs-for-Feet has unfortunately now learned that pens are permeable.  If you covered it now, I would worry she would hurt herself trying to get out.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> If you no longer wish to crate her, I would probably just poodle-proof your main living space and close the door to any bathrooms, bedrooms, etc. (unless they can be poodle-proofed, too). Miss. Springs-for-Feet has unfortunately now learned that pens are permeable.  If you covered it now, I would worry she would hurt herself trying to get out.


The main living space is unfortunately most of the main floor... so the kitchen, dining room, and living room... 

Then the problem is upstairs where the bedrooms are, is off-limits. My kids rooms are impossible to keep poodle-proofed and my partner is allergic so she can't go in my room. I can close the doors but it's a very old house and I'm afraid they unlatch and open with but a boop of the nose. In other words, if I gate off the stairs, she'll jump that. And if she jumps it and gets up there, she can certainly get into a ton of mischief.

Sigh. She's not even a year old yet so she's far too young to be left unattended and with free range to roam. She doesn't much like being left- as many poodles don't- so I'm working on it with her. But to work on it with her, I have to DO it, and trust that she won't get into trouble. 

Seems I'm in a real pickle. I'll have to keep crating her.... just seems so unfair if I want to be able to work up to leaving her for a couple of hours or so. 

So far the most she's crated is overnight (she does fine with that). And I can crate her if I have to, say, go to the grocery store. I just wanted the pen to work in situations where it's a little longer and I feel badly about her being so confined. For example, when I run my girls to their allergy appointments next week which will take 4 hours or so.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Does she still need to be confined when your away? Maybe it's time to X the x-pen.


If I had any do-overs, I'd have practiced leaving her alone more. She's only 9 months old-- so young enough that she can still get into mischief but old enough that she's super accustomed to me being here allllllllll day or going with me if I do leave.

I've left her, don't get me wrong, but it's been crated. We've been using the pen for a while, but I was working my way up to leaving the house for any length of time with her in it because she whines and gets upset when I leave. 

I have appointments coming up that I was hoping to have her just in the pen. Now I'm gonna have to scramble to figure out another plan.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Jumping out of a pen on a flat surface and jumping a gate onto a staircase or landing are pretty different. If you haven't tried a gate for the stairs, it might be worth a shot. We have a gate blocking the upstairs staircase (it's on the first landing, so its elevated 2 steps from the main floor), and for the basement stairs we just have a low wooden board (about a foot wide) that leans against the entryway. Oona won't jump that even though she easily could, because on the other side are 4 descending steps to a short landing. I don't know the layout of your place so maybe this is all meaningless but I thought I would share. Maybe you can make the location of the gate(s) unappealing to jump over or maybe the stairs do that naturally.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Oonapup said:


> Jumping out of a pen on a flat surface and jumping a gate onto a staircase or landing are pretty different. If you haven't tried a gate for the stairs, it might be worth a shot. We have a gate blocking the upstairs staircase (it's on the first landing, so its elevated 2 steps from the main floor), and for the basement stairs we just have a low wooden board (about a foot wide) that leans against the entryway. Oona won't jump that even though she easily could, because on the other side are 4 descending steps to a short landing. I don't know the layout of your place so maybe this is all meaningless but I thought I would share. Maybe you can make the location of the gate(s) unappealing to jump over or maybe the stairs do that naturally.


I was thinking the same, she might not jump over onto stairs, especially if she is not used to going upstairs. At first I thought the same, why not just leave her out? But it sounds like she has some pretty bad anxiety. You don’t want her going through a window if she is really wound up and trying to get to you. Or hurting herself (or your house) digging out or tearing up walls/doors. If she’s better in her crate, I would leave her in her crate. 🤷‍♀️ Phoebe is penned for up to 7-8 hours (with breaks) every weekday. I did get a top for the pen, and it’s covered, so really it’s like a 4x4 crate, which works better with her need to sprawl than her 48” crate that she bangs around in. She chews and naps, much like she would be doing in downtime if she wasn’t penned.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Agree with @Starla, there is nothing wrong with her being in a crate. She might not love it but if it's safer for her it's the best choice. And it's not hard to work back up to tolerating being crated. When we left Oona alone, she was always crated until a few months ago when we started trying her loose on the main floor. Another nice thing about the crate is that if you want to leave her with something extra nice like a frozen kong, it won't make a big mess in a crate whereas I don't want to leave Oona with something melty and messy if she's going to be able to choose where to eat it (couch, rug etc). So being loose limits the kinds of lovely treats I am willing to leave her with.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> I was thinking the same, she might not jump over onto stairs, especially if she is not used to going upstairs. At first I thought the same, why not just leave her out? But it sounds like she has some pretty bad anxiety. You don’t want her going through a window if she is really wound up and trying to get to you. Or hurting herself (or your house) digging out or tearing up walls/doors. If she’s better in her crate, I would leave her in her crate. 🤷‍♀️ Phoebe is penned for up to 7-8 hours (with breaks) every weekday. I did get a top for the pen, and it’s covered, so really it’s like a 4x4 crate, which works better with her need to sprawl than her 48” crate that she bangs around in. She chews and naps, much like she would be doing in downtime if she wasn’t penned.


Reading what you and @Oonapup are saying, I wonder if just getting her a bigger crate would be better. 

Right now she has a 36 inch one and it suits her fine for sleeping... she's a "standard" but in actuality she's inter-variety, so quite a bit smaller than a standard her age would be. 

If I got her a 48 inch crate, she'd be able to sprawl out more and I'd feel better about that. She does relax well in the crate and the pen when she knows I am around. And when I leave her crated she cries for a minute, and then is fine (I have a camera to check on her). At least this way I wouldn't worry about her trying to jump the pen. 

We'll work our way up to giving her more freedom to roam, but I'm just not ready to make that leap yet. She needs more practice with me leaving the house and I think I'd feel better doing that if I knew she had room to stretch out but couldn't hurt herself. 

Thanks guys! I'm gonna order the bigger crate today methinks.

My partner will be glad for it. He really dislikes the pen and how much space it takes up.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Baby Annie did that on her first day home. She climbed the crate top and met me at the top of the stairs when I ran home 2 hours after leaving to check on her. 

I moved the crate and after that, weirdly, she has been very respectful of x pens. She has an ex pen as her outdoor yard off our porch and has never attempted it. 

At about 8 months she had major seperation anxiety. It was solved partially by giving her free access to my hall with the bathroom, living room, and kitchen blocked off. She had access to my shoes in the hall and bedroom. She screamed and thrashed in a crate but was pretty chill in the hall. 

It was nerve wracking because she is/was a mischievous girl but she never touched anything. I would come home to a warm spot on the floor the top of my stairs. It was pretty obvious she just lay waiting for me in the hall. 

With kids, I suspect poodle proofing would be much more challenging.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> With kids, I suspect poodle proofing would be much more challenging.


That's exactly it. My youngest human is only 6... so I'd go crazy trying to make sure the entire house was poodle proofed. Thus far Bennie doesn't get into too much when we're home, but I don't want to gamble. I mean, I HAVE had to trade her some treats for the odd crayon or lego piece already and that's with Lego only being allowed upstairs 🤦‍♀️

I bought two pens with the plans to use them to barricade as needed. I know they'll still come in handy... even just in the yard, as you've done. We want to put a fence up but lumber is so expensive yet. I also love camping, so having something to pretty portable to bring along will be handy. 

I'm going to go ahead with the bigger crate. And I'll also continue penning her while I'm home, for now-- I go in and out just for even a few minutes at a time to help her practice staying calm. And we'll see what sticks! I can see Partner asking for the pen to come down once the bigger crate gets here 😝. 

I thought about getting a top for the pen, but it's not really an option as its the Amazon version and not Midwest. 

@For Want of Poodle I saw you reference a protocol you used for separation anxiety when Annie was little? Would you mind sharing what that was again? I wouldn't mind having a structure to go by to help Bennie out. I'm home with her more often than not, and I wouldn't have it any other way. But for her own good, I'd love for her to eventually be able to have free roam when I do have to leave. That'll take practicing calm now.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

In her pen right now.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I get it - and each dog is so unique! I do think a bigger crate is a good idea. 

So, separation anxiety...

Note that I started with a dog who was freaking out and screaming for hours when I suddenly stsrted leaving her every day to go to work. Trying to break out of her crate. Paranoid at every moment that I might leave her and not eating. We were in an apartment with terrible sound proofing and the lovely lady on the main floor was home all day and afraid of dogs. 

I arranged for her to have a week where she wasn't left, ever. Brought her shopping with me. Took her to doggy daycare. Etc. Thankfully it was cool and Annie has never shown SA in the car. So she relaxed a bit. Meanwhile, I sneakily started desensitization. 

Basically, i worked on desensitizing her to minor parts of me leaving. Walking out of the room, coming back in. Picking up keys. Picking up my purse. Putting on shoes. Clicking the lock on my car. Did those things and then went and sat back down. 

The idea was to break me leaving into teensy boring disjointed steps she did not react even a bit to. The signs of leaving are normal and boring. Then adding in hanging out at the top of the stairs. Going down and opening the door, shutting it again. 

If she showed distress I had pushed too far. Maybe instead of walking down the stairs to the door, I needed to just walk half way down. 

Maybe Bennie doesn't react to those things, but it may be a good idea to watch her body language and see at what point she gets suspicious/ stressed and work from there. 

Opening the door, coming back. Opening the door, stepping outside, coming back. I wasn't doing it all in sequence, just randomly working on parts of the going away puzzle. 

The slower and tinier the steps, the more casual, the faster I made progress. I found once I broke through the barriers of the things she was most stressed by (keys, purse, stairs, door, human out of sight) progress was really fast.

1 s outside. 2 s outside. .... Standing on the front porch. 
Then adding going down the stairs and immediately coming back. Some trips maybe I pressed remote start on the car. Some trips maybe I walked on the street. Adding taking the garbage to the curb (3 trips outside in a row!) Grabbing a thing I forgot from the car. No big deal. Never gone long enough for it to get scary. Mixing up how long I was 'gone'. Turning on my car, driving it out of the driveway, parking it immediately on the street. Driving for a minute, turning, coming back. Driving around the block. Driving the neighbourhood... Going and getting icecream. 

At some point I added a cue. 'bye dog, back soon, be good!' since Annie is a dog who thrives on knowing what is going on. No fuss when I left just 'you stay here' if she looked excited. And 'yes, you come too!' if she was coming. 

Working on leaving every day at the time I would leave for work on a weekend for a short time. 

Moment of truth - going to work. Coming home twice in the day from work. Then once. Then discovering she actually did better if I didn't come home (I lived 5 min from work and was only working 4 hrs/day). 

So yeah... There's my 'protocol'. Just based on watching the dog. No time lines, no repetition numbers suggested - may do steps one time, maybe 5 times, but if it's 5 times, try jumping back half a step and working up, it will probably be faster. No letting the dog cry/get stressed. 
.
If you work from home or not, but one thing I might consider is working up to leaving the house every day at the same time even if you aren't going anywhere, at a time that normally you might go somewhere. Maybe having coffee on the porch with Bennie in her crate. Or with Benny snoozing on the couch.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I get it - and each dog is so unique! I do think a bigger crate is a good idea.
> 
> So, separation anxiety...
> 
> ...


I really appreciate all of this. And I have so much hope. I’m grateful that I can leave on some errands with her crated and she doesn’t lose her ever loving mind. This makes me think that working up to longer trips out is totally doable. In many ways I’ve been doing what you did, too! Grabbing keys. Sitting back down. Putting my shoes on. Grabbing keys. Sitting back down to work. Walking out and coming right back. All in the hopes of being able to walk out without her whining for even the couple of minutes that she does. So what this tells me is I just have to slow it down even more. And I can do that. 

Also, what you said about it being the same time makes sense too! She really is such a creature of habit.

Bigger crate arrived today! Bummer that it seems she isn’t generalizing that it’s the same as the older one she was fine it, just bigger. I’ve been tossing treats in and just letting her explore at her own pace but she seems skeptical of it. I took the old one down but I may have been a bit hasty. I may need the small one for bed time tonight yet!

Ive been doing some school work asthe kids play upstairs (rainy day here). Bennie would much rather nap next to me than go for the bits of cheese laying in the new crate 😝


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

At the park with the kids after spending a chunk of this afternoon in her crate ☺ (She done good).
When we got to the park I let her run like a wild woman trailing the long lead. we are practicing our settle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We found the tray in Peggy’s big crate to be horribly stinky. So we took it out and replaced it with a board topped with an orthopedic mattress-style bed.

It’s possible Bennie is turned off by the new plastic smell. I can’t imagine being cooped up with it myself.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

BennieJets said:


> At the park with the kids after spending a chunk of this afternoon in her crate ☺ (She done good).
> When we got to the park I let her run like a wild woman trailing the long lead. we are practicing our settle.
> 
> View attachment 492731


That is a happy poodle.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> We found the tray in Peggy’s big crate to be horribly stinky. So we took it out and replaced it with a board topped with an orthopedic mattress-style bed.
> 
> It’s possible Bennie is turned off by the new plastic smell. I can’t imagine being cooped up with it myself.


Oh that’s a good idea. She’s doing much better with the crate now! But I think generally replacing the plastic is probably a good idea.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

My son played his first ball game tonight. I took a huge gamble and brought B along with us. I say gamble because she’s a little too friendly for my liking and I knew there’d be a ton of action.

I brought tons of food and her yak cheese. We started off sitting far away from everyone and it took some time but she learned I wanted her to settle. I eventually was able to move up to the fence on the third baseline and managed to watch the game with her behaving incredibly well! I strapped the leash around my waist and for the most part she sat or laid down while I made it rain kibble (tons at first then tapering off).

We still have to work on impulse control near kids. But I’m getting glimpses of being able to really involve her in family outings which makes me happy!

Today I also left her in the car to run into a store quickly. And she stayed home while I ran a few more errands. Yesterday was my daughters’ allergy appointments in the city and she was stellar in her crate (checked in on the camera every so often). 🎉


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Good progress! Always getting better!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I gave Bennie the shortest haircut she’s had yet.
She is cute. But this look is... _not_. 😂
I give the maddest props to pro groomers because I haven’t the faintest clue what I am doing!

I know it works better when the hair is straightened. But I can’t be bothered to buy a dryer. It’s just not a priority. Besides that I am so busy right now 🥴

Her legs in particular look pretty awful and uneven.

But! It’ll grow back. It helps with the summer heat. And it helps with coat change. So. I’ll embrace. And keep learning.

Pictures to come when I can gather the strength 🤣


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Okay. Managed a pic, sort of. Evened out the legs a bit. Lesson learned— must keep those a bit fuller next time! I think in a week or two they’ll be where I’d prefer them.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

She looks really good! It's hard to get perfect but once it starts to grow out a bit you can't tell. Bennie's ready for summer!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

She looks great! Once you get over the initial shock, I think you will like it. Poodles do have pencil thin legs and tails!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I think you did a great job!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Oonapup said:


> She looks really good! It's hard to get perfect but once it starts to grow out a bit you can't tell. Bennie's ready for summer!





Oonapup said:


> She looks really good! It's hard to get perfect but once it starts to grow out a bit you can't tell. Bennie's ready for summer!


I sure am glad we took the plunge! 🥵 Bennie is too. 
My home groom approach as been a) accept you're an amateur and it will look as such and b) it grows SO fast so, as you said, it all evens out more or less eventually.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> She looks great! Once you get over the initial shock, I think you will like it. Poodles do have pencil thin legs and tails!


I'm finding the scrawny-ness pretty endearing now, actually. She's never been a big dog... the vet has continually said they'd like to see her gain a bit of weight. But she's happy and active and it is what it is, you know? She had a vet appt yesterday actually and they were digging her new summer look. That said, I still think I'll leave the legs a wee bit longer next time. But man is it ever a sweet cut for maintenance!!! I am loving that part of it!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

@PeggyTheParti it happened!
Here is Bennie enjoying her cookie for bringing a sock and dropping it at my feet 😂 I had to find my phone— I put it across the room while doing my school work— so it’s not a smooth in the moment picture. I can’t even describe the delight in my voice as I said “oh thank you!” to her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Tell Bennie that Auntie Peggy is very proud of her!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Bennie is enjoying more and more off leash time in the yard with me. We love spending time training with play. Today we went to a big green space down the road for her to let ‘er rip. I’d been nervous and wondered if a long line would be necessary. It wasn’t.

This is from this evening in our backyard. Obviously NOT a green space 😂

Oh! And she spent a few hours crated today so we could go go karting for Father’s Day, and she did so well!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I’m just so grateful for this girl. 
I’ve been exhausted and tired, pulling all-nighters and a student by night, and mom to the kids by day. We still walk and play but I’m a bit of a shell.

She is adapting marvellously. Comes and chills with me on the porch when I do my work. Sweet thing.

Hard to believe that her birthday is next month already!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Bennie had such a fantastic day today. We hit up a dog beach near my in-law’s and B had her first official romp in the water.

Because we live near so many beaches— some as close by as a fifteen minute drive— she’s very accustomed to off-season running in the sand. But since summer arrived, I’ve been hesitant to take her given the crowds and still working on her excitability.

I’m celebrating today though because not only was it so fun to watch her run and play in the water, but she was excellent off leash. She approached others to say “hi” without jumping up (we are endlessly working on this and not once did she attempt it!) She was excellent with another dog that was there. Her recall was pretty darn good too! This gives me so much to look forward to and I feel really motivated to keep training.

I don’t have any pictures because the park was busy, (picture here is from on the way to the park/beach). I was very much on a swivel scanning the environment, keeping an eye on my kids, and of course B.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Chose this thread to read to lift me from my bedridden blahs and so glad I did. Pictures of Bennie so cute -made me smile. Thanks Bennie


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Bennie looks like she had a great day - look at that fantastic smile!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sounds like a great day at the beach! Good girl Bennie!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Someone was most excellent at settling on a mat during human brother’s ball game last night.

Except for when she pulled me off my lawn chair to lunge at another dog that walked behind us 🤦🏼‍♀️ Owner fail for not paying more attention in the moment, it caught me totally off guard.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Asta's Mom said:


> Chose this thread to read to lift me from my bedridden blahs and so glad I did. Pictures of Bennie so cute -made me smile. Thanks Bennie


Oh thank you for sharing that!! Bennie is glad to have made you smile 💗


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

11 month old Bennie says “Football is life!”


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

A second post today to celebrate a successful loose leash walk. When the kids were in school, many mornings Bennie and I would hit up a local trail for a 45 min walk. I treasured that time in nature and I’d let Bennie noodle about on a long lead, of course practicing coming close and sitting when bikes or walkers passed. This is how we began to extinguish her automatic jumping at ANYone for attention.
But now that the kids are home for the summer and sleeping in, I can’t just load her into the van and go, so we’re resorting to exploring the neighbourhood instead. It’s more practical if the kids wake and call me because I’m needed.

You can imagine the loose leash walking means Ben has to concentrate more on leash manners and not pulling. Just the same she’s all smiles and raring to go every time we head out. Our biggest struggle is squirrels and their seeming taunting. We play LAT and for the most part B is really getting the hang of it. There’s a bit of wriggling and whining but I can keep her under threshold enough that it doesn’t ruin the walk. This morning we spotted a bunny! And GUESS WHO PLOPPED INTO AN AUTO SIT AND LOOKED AT ME FOR TREATS?!?


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

And another win for today. This girl is on a roll. (I won’t count my chickens that this is to be expected always. We are in adolescence still 😜). I took Ben to Canadian Tire with me today. I needed some potting soil and figured if it was too much for her, we’d bail and I’d get the soil another day. First and foremost I wanted it to be a good experience for her.

She. Blew. My. Mind. Zero jumping. No barking. She walked next to me on a loose leash and was calm as can be. We had a mild incident with the big bad scary carts, but I had my treat pouch with me so we played and pretended to escape the cart and then re-approach it with lots of treats. I think I owe this idea to @Click-N-Treat as I recall her playing a game when her girl was afraid of a balloon.

A couple of employees were very happy to meet her and she was so polite. “Please bring her back again!” I think I just may. So happy when she can be integrated into my life.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Ooooh! Scary new thing! It might be an alien trying to abduct you. Run away! Run! Whew, we got away. Can we go one step closer? Step, look. Oooh, scary, run away! Can we go two steps closer to the scary thing? Scary! Run away! Three steps closer? Scary! Look out for aliens! Run away! (not as far away). Approach, retreat, approach, retreat, laugh and laugh and play the alien abduction game. 

Why does this work? It establishes you as a safety anchor. You will not force the dog to do something frightening. Dog thinks you're trustworthy. You create a pattern for the dog to follow: approach/retreat. You expose the dog to the new thing as a fun game. And, you're using R- which is removing something the dog does not like to increase behavior. You increase the value of approaching by pairing it with a retreat. The dog learns that during each approach aliens do not actually abduct it. Approaching becomes safe. And the feared thing isn't as scary after all. 

Pressure on (approach!) Pressure off (retreat!) and your playful nature will help make everything ok. Well done!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Someone got a lovely trail walk before the rain came... She was also such a great sport when I sat to write a three hour midterm today. For the first time, she went into her crate during the day unprovoked. She will willingly go in for enforced naps or at night. But this just chilling in with the door open was a first.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Someone is vewwwwwy vewwwwwy ty-ud right now.
After:















Before:
























We are going out tonight and leaving Bennie home. So after dropping the kids off at their digs for the afternoon and evening, we dropped by the dog beach for a romp.

Bennie made a new friend and I was grateful that said friend and friend’s owners were so chill. I recognize I’m still very uptight about her recall. I realize it’s a life-or-death skill, but adolescence makes for some interesting situations. We were alone on the beach and typically Bennie would recall just fine in that situation. Heck I even recalled her with people around last time. But this time, said dog showed up and B was off like a rocket. The dog’s humans were so gracious, totally appreciating the puppy energy. Unfortunately I think Ben’s behaviours were rewarded 😬. I eventually got her back to me, had her settle and give me some attention, then let her go play again. When it was time to go she listened much better. Phew.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

BennieJets said:


> Someone got a lovely trail walk before the rain came... She was also such a great sport when I sat to write a three hour midterm today. For the first time, she went into her crate during the day unprovoked. She will willingly go in for enforced naps or at night. But this just chilling in with the door open was a first.
> 
> View attachment 495078


Elroy does that now too!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

That looks like great fun. The adolescent recall blow-off happens to everyone.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Today marks another year since my mum passed on. (It’s been many years. I was a kid at the time).

Never the less it’s always a strange day. I have somatic experiences leading up to it, not ever realizing the connection until the day is upon me. This morning I sat on my porch, rocking in a wicker chair. Bennie was with me, laying on her mat. I said, rather quietly, “Today is always a hard day, Ben,” probably letting her know as it’s her first time to experience a July 23 (ever or with me).

She promptly stood. Put her paws up in my lap. Peered into my face. And then climbed up into my lap and leaned her body against me. She stayed like this for at least twenty minutes while I closed my eyes and just let the tears come. She’s NEVER crawled into my lap in this chair. (I should note that Bennie is most definitely not a toy poodle. Or even a mini. 🙊)


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Good girl, Bennie. I'm glad she knew you needed someone to hug.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

That is beautiful. Good girl, Bennie


----------



## MiniMojo (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful moment. Often your updates make me think "GOALS" but this one especially. What a good girl.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Ah - nothing beats a standard lap dog. This anniversary is bittersweet to you I am sure. My mom passed in July too. Now have been without her for 6 years. Still I talk to her and am sure that she is listening. Sending you ((((HUGS))))


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Someone woke up on the sassy side of the crate today.
SO much pulling on her morning walk. 
Demand barking much of the afternoon. 
Sock theft and jumping up, more than the usual. 
And just now, after I didn’t respond to a nose boop, I looked over to see her sitting rather regally in my partner’s spot on the couch. Which she KNOWS is forbidden.

It’s a real adolescent day 😏



















(This post’s for you, @MiniMojo 😉)


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Awwwww cuteness overload! Sometimes you just have a sassy day! Lol


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Bennie is just adorable


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Talk to the hand (paw).

Teenage angst is kinda cute 😘.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Dear Poodle Forum Friends;

Some days, I get my mom. Some days, she confuses me. I’m told a lot to “let them be” when I growl at squirrels in the backyard. I like to stand at the patio door on guard— it’s important, sometimes there are weird creatures that prowl through! Mom says they are “cats.” When they show up and I bark, she thanks me and shoos them away!

Last night, a BIRD GOT IN THE HOUSE and I STILL wasn’t allowed to chase it!!! Mom put me in my crate (at least I got a treat) and dad got the bird out.

So let me get this straight: I can bark at the cats, I can’t bark or chase squirrels, and when a stranger flies INTO THE HOUSE, I still can’t do anything?! Does anyone see anything wrong with this picture?

Growing up and learning is HARD work.

love Bennie


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Humans. Can't live with them, can't live without them. Go figure. Just go with the flow. 
your pal Elroy 🐾


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

We are test driving some “outfits” for when B goes into heat. No sign of it yet but I am following the recommendations to test what we may use before needed. She thinks I am a total weirdo right now. But she’s eating a chew with these boy undies on, so I guess these are a yeah? We’ll put a little liner or pad in them when the time comes.
I got this idea from here on PF. An old post by Arreau.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Good Morning, B 💖


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Hair cut day! Still not even remotely pro, but it’s good enough for us! ☺


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Someone turned One Year Old yesterday!

And I have zero good pictures because every one is a blur. We spent the morning at the ball diamond for my son’s tournament. She got plllllllllenty of love from strangers. The park was so full and she’s never been so well behaved around so many folks.

Then Bennie went home for a nap while we watched the hottest games of the day.

She got a new yak cheese, a squirrels in the tree toy*, and a fox (which actually she hasn’t been given yet because she was so pleased with the squirrels).
*for the record my son says they look like chippies and my daughter said skunks 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Bennie!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

BennieJets said:


> Someone turned One Year Old yesterday!
> 
> And I have zero good pictures because every one is a blur. We spent the morning at the ball diamond for my son’s tournament. She got plllllllllenty of love from strangers. The park was so full and she’s never been so well behaved around so many folks.
> 
> ...


Elroy says chippie as well! Elroy still plays with his (day 1) "tree". The chippies, not so much! Happy Birthday B-B-B-Benny! (sorry, but your title made me do it!)


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Happy birthday Bennie!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy belated birthday, Bennie!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Bennie 🥩🍰🍦!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Big ol' Happy Birthday to you, Bennie! Sending wishes for a wonderful year ahead 🌟


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Dear PF Friends

I am on a trip with my family. I think it’s for my birthday the other day, but one of my kids has a birthday tomorrow too, and today is my human uncle’s birthday, so I’m celebrating it all with them. Today I wore a big puffy yellow thing that mum said I had to wear. And then I got into some sort of contraption on the water. I liked it a lot but I don’t understand why every time I stood up, mum said “Bennie sit!” And every time I turned around to give a kiss, mum said “Ah ah ah ah! Sit!” She normally loves my kisses! It was also so strange that she didn’t take my navigating cues.

It was fun on the water, until I realized my other people were in other contraptions and I wanted to see them too!

*Bennie rode in a kayak with me today. I thought FOR SURE we’d end up in the river. Bennie was amazing up river. But when we hit the half way point she was anxious about everyone else either being ahead of us. I turned us around to head back and then she was upset that we were leaving them behind 😝 It was such self control on her part, I’m sure. She snoozed the whole way back to our cabin after.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sounds like a great time for both of you!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

It’s been another day of novel adventures. And I’m really proud of my mum. We went to an outdoor market, where there was a lot of dogs. At first mum was pretty uptight about how I’d be because I’m still learning not to pull when we walk. And I LOVE other dogs. Thankfully we met a lot of people who wanted to talk to me, and their dogs were all very nice. Mum learned she can relax a little bit because when she does, I do too.

THEN maybe one of the best parts happened!!! We came upon a small fenced off leash dog park! I’ve NEVER been allowed in one of those because back home it’s always the naughty doggies that play there. Mum says it’s actually more that the owners don’t pay enough attention and that combined with her uptightness makes for a bad combination. so at THIS dog park, it was a bunch of older ladies and their nice puppies. One was VERRRY big and one was VERRRY small but they played very nicely together and the ladies seemed welcoming so mum said we could try it out. I had A BLAST. The other dogs were right around my age and loved how fast I ran! We left rather abruptly but mum said she was proud of how well I came when called. So I got lots of treats for that. Then I sat at the park and watched my kids play.

I wonder what we’ll get up to next!!!

* We left when a large male dog showed up off leash and would not listen at all to his person. Said person seemed intoxicated. And then a bit of a scuffle broke out just as I was calling Ben away. She wasn’t involved and listened so beautifully. I was sad the adventure ended when it did but it was great while it lasted.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Sounds like a great time for both of you!


It’s been a great time!! When we got Bennie last fall I thought it would be a long while before we’d be enjoying adventures like this. Puppyhood, adolescence... I figured that would put a damper on things. But it’s been so great and Bennie has been great at adapting.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Happy belated birthday to the beautiful Bennie!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Another new adventure today. Home from our trip and inspired to check out the local dog park, we headed over with some healthy skepticism. Totally prepared to bail or not stay at all if need be.

It is HUGE and was empty when we arrived. Shortly after two other dogs showed up but used an entrance at the other end of the park. B didn’t even notice them. If she did, I couldn’t tell and she didn’t care. We played fetch, worked on some tricks and obedience. She preferred to stay close and interact with me which was totally thrilling for me.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Annnnnnnd we have our first heat beginning. Totally threw me for a loop!!!

I hadn’t noticed any changes, no swelling or behaviour changes. But just now my partner asked what the red blotch was on the ottoman. We sniffed it, puzzled. I checked Ben over and sure enough she had some on her vulva. Oy. Talk about totally taken aback!

I’m glad we got a good romp at the park in and two walks already. Let’s see how this ride unfolds!!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

That just shows how different they all are! Phoebe not only had swollen nipples for forever before she started bleeding, she was also super dog reactive, and could never have gone to the park nicely in the days leading up to it.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> That just shows how different they all are! Phoebe not only had swollen nipples for forever before she started bleeding, she was also super dog reactive, and could never have gone to the park nicely in the days leading up to it.


I NEVER would have guessed it was coming. We have never been around so many dogs at once in the last three days. One morning we were at an outdoor market, and everywhere I turned there was a dog. She certainly pulled and was a bit of a nut, but no more than usual. I had planned for two cycles but goodness I hope I have more of a head’s up next time!!! I don’t want any “oops” experiences. I’ll be calling the vet to discuss options and get their take on it all.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I was always surprised by the blood and would search my feet and legs for cuts.  Congratulations on the milestone, Bennie! You look cute in those blue underpants.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

BennieJets said:


> Is it weird that I’m sort of looking forward to doing a fashion show with her 🙈


Photographs are a MUST!!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

A very belated happy birthday, Bennie!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Likewise - very belated happy birthday 💞 🎂


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Poodle Butt!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I stepped on my dog this morning 😩
Bennie and I were out for our morning neighbourhood stroll. We’re being extra cautious about distancing from dogs. I tend to do this anyhow, but we vary the distance and play Look at That depending on her reactions. But recently it’s all out distance given her heat cycle.

Anyhow we turned down one street and I saw another dog coming. Exasperated because we’d already turned around at the sight of three other dogs, I thought “Ah we’ll make due by crossing the street, it’ll be okay.” Bennie didn’t seem interested in said dog, she was sniffing around. But the street was too narrow and suddenly she WAS interested. She darted in front of me just as I was taking a step... which landed right on a front paw. She yelped. Held her paw up gingerly. Gosh I felt awful. I scooped her up and talked to her for a minute. Set her down, she took a few limping steps. Damn. Just as I was trying to decide how to best head home, she shook it off and began to walk normally.

The silver lining? In the chaos the other dog and owner passed on by.

We met another poodle en route home. I crossed a wider street to give a wide berth between us as I saw the big leaping puppy ahead. Poodles are pretty rare where I am- doodles aplenty, but not many pure poodles. So of course this owner had lots of questions. I felt mighty proud of my teamwork with Bennie as she plunked into a sit and waited. 

We are home now and someone’s paw seems okay. Though she’s managed to convince me to sit on the floor with her.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m a little in disbelief that you made it a year without stepping on a foot. 😉 I do feel bad when I step on a dog foot, but they don’t feel bad when they step all over mine, now do they? 😂 Bennie is such a sweetheart.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Aarrgghh! I know what you mean! Elroy has a habit of walking in front of me, crossing back and forth. His feet have been stepped on 3 or 4 times at least. I've never given him my full body weight though, always seem to be able to pull-up. Never really been bad enough to cause him to limp more than a few steps. I'm hoping he'll learn (not to criss cross in front).


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Well Starla and Tom, you just made me feel heaps better. Bad Mom Guilt banished. Turns out I'm clumsy and she can't stay in her own lane!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I’m under the weather and there’s nothing better than a poodle for company.

Shhhh she’s usually not allowed on the couch— just my oversized chair. But I had to lay down and so she’s been checking up on me.

Funnily enough after I snapped the last pic I said “You better hope no one tells dad you’re on the couch,” and she jumped right down in a hurry 😝


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Poodles are healers. Feel better quickly!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

The second picture is too cute. I love her collar. Feel better!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Hope you're feeling better.



BennieJets said:


> Funnily enough after I snapped the last pic I said “You better hope no one tells dad you’re on the couch,” and she jumped right down in a hurry


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

So much better, thank you all! I think I just had an unfortunate bout of something after eating out. Thankfully I was the only one in the household with it. Phew. Bennie missed her walks and it was a day of (illegal) couch snuggles...


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Conversations I overhear:

“You know, when it’s your mom’s time of the month, she likes treats. So I figured maybe you would too.”

Partner bought himself and Bennie a steak to share tonight. (The kids and I are vegan so... these two are all buddy buddy when it comes to meat eats).

He also changed her pad today while I was out with the kids.

The things that make me swoon. 
🤷‍♀️


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Interesting training moment with Bennie this afternoon.
I decided to pull out a mat and revisit some mat training as we’ve not formally done that in a while. She got to practice it in the real world at the ball diamond a few times this summer but I’d love to strengthen and reinforce it. So she’s on her mat and as I’m passing by a shelving unit I accidentally knock into something. Which sets Bennie off (knocking noises do that at the best of times but particularly during this heat). 

Typically when someone knocks on the door, she barks and approaches, I cue her to her crate, and she’s reinforced for going and quieting. But I have always followed her, assuming she wouldn’t go without me right behind her.

During today’s training, as soon as unintentionally made the knocking sound, she jumped from the mat, barking and approaching the door. All I said was “Ah ah, it’s okay,” meaning go back to your mat, but instead she went to her crate. I hadn’t realized how ingrained that behaviour was! And that she didn’t need me to follow her.

Now I’m wondering how I can teach her to go directly to her crate when she hears a knock, as opposed to approaching the door and barking first.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Someone thought it was quite rude to be left out of a family adventure yesterday. (We went to a concert and had to leave her behind. And truly she is exaggerating— we didn’t leave until dinner time and prior to that she had lots of outside play time and extra training sessions). 

In any case, this evening she insisted on a family movie, her pick. She chose Lilo and Stitch. And then she promptly charged me with removing her bed from her crate to have a better view.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

How Bennie Does Yoga.
I love how she’s taken over the mat hog and yoga buddy roles my now-deceased cats used to play.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Movie and Pizza night. Kids chose the live action Lion King.
Ben is QUITE certain she could take Mufasa on.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Who else sings the song for every new post in this thread? I do, every time! 🤣
"🎼🎶You know I read it in a magazine 
B-B-B-Bennie and the Jets" 🎶


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Who else sings the song for every new post in this thread? I do, every time! 🤣
> "🎼🎶You know I read it in a magazine
> B-B-B-Bennie and the Jets" 🎶


Me! I can't help myself! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Who else sings the song for every new post in this thread? I do, every time! 🤣
> "🎼🎶You know I read it in a magazine
> B-B-B-Bennie and the Jets" 🎶


That brings me SO much joy


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

😀🎶❤


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Someone home from school means extra opportunities for belly rubs


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Sulking. 
I’m cleaning upstairs and even though the one kid is home today and downstairs with her, she thinks it is incredibly rude that she can’t follow me.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Poor baby 😢.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

My view from Savasana today (relaxation in yoga)


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Today was a fun one. 
I started the day off without my usual coffee (questioning the point of being awake... I love coffee). So after the kids were off to school, B rode along to the store for some coffee beans. I think she was disappointed when we didn’t stop at the trail for a walk. And she was definitely confused when we pulled back in the driveway... As I sat drinking the magic elixir, I had one impatient poodle nose booping and gently pawing my lap, staring intently into my eyes.

I rewarded her patience with a trip to the pet store for a new toy and then a stop at the dog park (second time ever). There was one other sweet pup there who played so nicely. He was a rescue from
Iran.

Later in the day, we took the kids to a park where Ben did some training with me (brilliantly, might I add, with so many distractions). My partner suggested we take her back to the dog park as a reward. I’m still nervous about such environments— I don’t think it’ll ever be a place we hit up regularly, even though today we did twice. But man, watching her run is so fun. She had a blast, and checked in regularly with me ☺We kept it short and left after 15 minutes.

These are the days where I put my hands together and celebrate an easy adolescent poodle day!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

That does sound like a fun day!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

What a fun day!!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Living room camping. Poodles make very good nurses when you’re sick.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Just here, eating my breakfast...


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

The poodle food stare.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

BennieJets said:


> Just here, eating my breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 498250


So… hungry… about… to… faint…


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> So… hungry… about… to… faint…


I mean, honestly! 😂🤣

I always said “I don’t want a dog that begs! It’s so annoying when dogs beg!”

But Bennie doesn’t sit in front of me with her tongue out, whining. She’s much more civilized. Albeit not any less obvious. I’d like to train her to trade me, like PtP did with Peggy. Fetch me something worthy and I’ll consider sharing my sandwich 😜

When Partner (the meat eater) is home snd in the kitchen, you can bet Bennie will be right by his side. I’m her person for sure, but she knows he’s busting out the animal protein 😂


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

It’s been one year since you pranced into my life. 
Happy Gotcha Day, pony-poodle.

Now:


















Then:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy Gotcha Day BennieJets! You sure have changed everything!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Gotcha, Bennie - lovely poodle you are


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Gotcha Day Bennie! Another amazing year ahead .


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Enjoying the fall colours ❤


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

B looooooves her soccer ball. She’ll play fetch and enjoy it, but given a choice, it’s “football is life!” (Ted Lasso reference there).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How tall is Bennie and how much does she weigh? She looks like such a lovely size.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> How tall is Bennie and how much does she weigh? She looks like such a lovely size.


She is a great size! Admittedly, she is inter-variety. So according to excellent breeding practices, of course she doesn't come from the most ideal breeding situation. I learned all of that after I got her and joined the forum. While I would be very inclined to approach the situation differently knowing what I know now, I do admit that having a medium sized poodle is pretty nice. 

I should do a measurement this weekend!! I'll update when I do.

I was told she'd end up around the 35 lb mark.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Bath tub views.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I get the same look from Jasper 😂


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

JasMom said:


> I get the same look from Jasper 😂


 She was pretty conflicted, initially. Normally she isn't allowed on the second floor, so when she broke past the barricade (that honestly I don't know why I bother with anymore because I'm about ready to just let her have the run of the house), she saw me in the bathroom with the water running and got an "uh oh" look on her face. She isn't a fan of baths... tolerates them, but certainly wants them over and done with thank you very much. Give her a beach romp any day, but not the bath tub. So she stops in her tracks, short of the threshold coming into the room. (We were home alone). I call her in, and then watched her go through the whole process of trying to work out if it was worth it coming near the cursed tub. In the end, I won and the tub lost.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper comes in, makes himself at home, and stares deep into your soul. No matter what you’re doing in there. 😳


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Finally on my winter break!
Here, Bennie demonstrates how we feel. Just let us have a nap and then we’ll feel ready to celebrate 😴


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

No Christmas morning pictures to post, but I do have a couple from the last few days. Bennie’s biggest unexpected present was to sleep on the hotel bed with us 🤪 Unexpected for all involved. I’d brought her spare crate up, but when she wasn’t having it at 1 am when we headed to bed on night one, we caved and let her snooze on the bed. To go from not even being allowed in the bedroom at home to this?!? Spoiled, lucky poodle. She’s so sweet, she just snuggled right in.

Here’s a pic from our trail walk today. So much snow.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

It looks like she was having a blast. Who made the trail?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love that she snuggled right in!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Puppy Love said:


> It looks like she was having a blast. Who made the trail?


We stayed in cottage country north from where I live. There's a ton of snowshoeing, cross country skiing, and snowmobiling. These pictures were taken where someone had been though on skis, I think? The depth of the snow was actually so much deeper than it looked in the pictures. I got a great workout trudging through it 😂. For the most part Bennie had to jump to get through it, doing what I call her dolphin moves 😜.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I love that she snuggled right in!


It is going to be verrrrrrrry interesting at bedtime tonight-- we arrived home from our trip a couple of hours ago. 

Had it been up to me, she would have been sleeping with me from the beginning. But between partner having allergies and us wanting to be sure she was crate trained, we decided no bedrooms at least in the beginning. We've since learned that the allergy thing is a non issue, as long as Bennie isn't licking him.

I just may have a poodle snuggle buddy from here on out 😄


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome home!

Peggy went back to her crate after our summer vacation, but it was a _brief_ return.  I’m so glad to hear your partner’s allergies have been okay.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome home!
> 
> Peggy went back to her crate after our summer vacation, but it was a _brief_ return.  I’m so glad to hear your partner’s allergies have been okay.


I remember reading about Peggy's crate transition! Bennie has been making it known her displeasure of going to bed in hers for a few weeks now. I was spending a lot of very late nights/all nighters writing school papers and had made a habit of letting her stay out with me. I think this threw her off her routine and she protested as if to say, "Wait. Why would I go in here if I can be with you?!" We bumbled through, with me occasionally snoozing on the couch beside her until she settled. But honestly, I am so happy to let her sleep with me now that we know she settles quickly and sleeps soundly.

I do think I'll keep the crate out for a while and see about having her nap during the day in it a bit... I plan on having her spayed in the spring, she's due for her second heat in February I think. Not that anything is scheduled yet. I just wonder if it would be worth my while keeping her accustomed to crating _at least a little _for the time being. She's still so young and I know being crate trained is valuable through adolescence. I just wonder if Bennie will see it my way at all 😜


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I say keep it if you can.

If I wasn’t tired of it taking up so much real estate, we’d have kept the crate out longer. It’s so helpful when you KNOW your poodle needs to nap, but the world is just too exciting. We feel this especially in the evenings sometimes when we’re watching a movie and Peggy starts the parade of toys. She’s literally just begging us to go to bed so she can go to bed.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

BennieJets said:


> For the most part Bennie had to jump to get through it, doing what I call her dolphin moves 😜.


Ha! The Dolphin Leap is well known in snowy Frostbite Falls. (The Late, Great Tucker).


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I say keep it if you can.
> 
> If I wasn’t tired of it taking up so much real estate, we’d have kept the crate out longer. It’s so helpful when you KNOW your poodle needs to nap, but the world is just too exciting. We feel this especially in the evenings sometimes when we’re watching a movie and Peggy starts the parade of toys. She’s literally just begging us to go to bed so she can go to bed.


“The parade of toys” 🤣 

It’s 11 pm. I’m currently laying on the couch waiting for Bennie to fall asleep in her crate. We figured we’d see how it went tonight, returning to the old routine. My partner made a joke about needing to get a king sized bed (the size we had on the trip). We do need a new mattress 😏 But yeah, I’m not ready to give the crate up just yet.

So far she’s grumbled a very little bit. I paid her very well with her Christmas turducken treats, and I’m just laying here until I’m confident she feels relaxed.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Miki said:


> Ha! The Dolphin Leap is well known in snowy Frostbite Falls. (The Late, Great Tucker).
> View attachment 501863


 The dolphin is my favourite part of winter now. When I was introduced to it with Bennie’s first winter last year, I declared it was what made standing in the snow worth it 😜

Tucker must have been quite the majestic guy. That picture is so great 😍


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I clipped Bennie down this evening with my new Andis clipper. 

You can read this post about how I had to seek something stronger than my Bravura that I’d been using for B’s entire body since I got her over a year ago.

For one thing, I knew coat change has been happening and part of my problem is the lack of an HV dryer to adequately prep her hair. I also could use better brushes and maybe a detangling spray. Secondly, I had my behind handed to me in my first quarter of grad school that started back in October. I’m in full time studies and it is truly no joke on top of parenting and running a household.

I was aware some matting was occurring, hence my decision to up the ante with a better clipper and start over. I prefer to keep B short anyhow. Just easier with my lifestyle.

Anyhow... I am HORRIFIED by how badly matted she was. I knew I had some to contend with but holy Dinah it was worse than I thought. I found myself apologizing profusely as I went to work on her. Maybe with better brushing skills and tools I might have done a better job at prepping her to shave her down? I don’t know. All I do know is that I want B to a) not hate grooming and b) be safe and comfy. She was SUCH a trooper.

I threw a sweater on her and we went for a walk after, her trotting along smiling. I on the other hand have not gotten over my shame. Never again will I let her hair get to that state.

I’ll take an after pic tomorrow after I do her face and fix her topknot ears (which, by the grace of the universe I didn’t have to shave all off).

BEFORE


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

There’s no need to beat yourself up over it. I follow grooming on Reddit, and there are so very many people who end up in the same situation. It’s very easy to get matting close to the skin and the hair further out be completely brushable. Coat change and life happen. I will say that when Phoebe has looked like that it’s when she had longer hair and she got wet and I didn’t worry with it right away. Now I know I either have to comb her right away if she is wet or dry her off if she has any length over 1/2” to maybe 3/4”. Honestly I would go ahead and get a hv dryer. Mine is 2 years old, cost me $80, has heat and adjustable speed, has required zero maintenance with zero issues, and I can dry Phoebe completely in less than an hour, even when she has longer hair. It makes it so much easier to brush when their hair is blown straight (or even straight*er* - I certainly don’t get her pin straight!)


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

If you haven't got one, the CC Coral Slicker (Large), is worth every penny. Just do it! https://a.co/d/elDT0Ge


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Repeat after me: "She's a Poodle. It's just hair. It grows back." A little over a year ago, I completely stripped Simon, due to matting during coat change. The only thing I left was his tail floof.

You can DIY a forced air dryer by using a _*clean *_ShopVac with the hose on the exhaust. It's not perfect, but it's better than nothing. I had a little one that was reserved just for drying dogs until I got my Metro dryer.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> Repeat after me: "She's a Poodle. It's just hair. It grows back." A little over a year ago, I completely stripped Simon, due to matting during coat change. The only thing I left was his tail floof.
> 
> You can DIY a forced air dryer by using a _*clean *_ShopVac with the hose on the exhaust. It's not perfect, but it's better than nothing. I had a little one that was reserved just for drying dogs until I got my Metro dryer.


Oh I’m so glad that a few members here convinced me to shave her down quite short in the summer. Once I got over the shock of her skinny little legs I loved it 🤣 So this shave down wasn’t quite so shocking to me, just painful because it’s winter and I felt so guilty. That said, we went from major winter storms to it being super mild so the cold hasn’t been a problem at all.

The shop vac hack has me intrigued. We have one. Now, to convince partner to give it a thorough cleaning 😜


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I realized this morning that I hadn’t posted an “after” for Bennie’s latest groom to fix all of the matting 😬

before:









After:


















Feet are a little shabby and nails need trimming. But I’m picking battles and will try those next week. I think I’d like to try some curved sheers for her TK but where we live, it’s not like resources are plentiful. I don’t like the idea of ordering online blindly. So for now, we will work with what we’ve got!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She looks super cute and I bet she feels a lot better. 

Peggy’s ears got extremely matted while she was going through coat change. I had no idea until it got _really_ bad because the mats just felt like the edges of her ears. I was literally brushing right over them. Our groomer evaluated and opted to shave them down. It’s not worth putting our animal friends through uncomfortable dematting when a quick shave is possible.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She looks super cute and I bet she feels a lot better.
> 
> Peggy’s ears got extremely matted while she was going through coat change. I had no idea until it got _really_ bad because the mats just felt like the edges of her ears. I was literally brushing right over them. Our groomer evaluated and opted to shave them down. It’s not worth putting our animal friends through uncomfortable dematting when a quick shave is possible.


I am truly amazed that her TK and ears remained tangle free while everything else got to be so bad!! I've been feeling along the edges of her ear leather every day when I brush because I am paranoid about matting there. I did shave her ears right down in the summer and liked them way more than I thought I would. Contemplating doing it again... though we aren't over the worst of Ontario winter here. I think come summer though, we'll do the very sleek look again. It has gotta be more comfortable in the heat.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I wish so badly I’d taken photos of Bennie tonight. We had some family over for dinner, none of whom Bennie has met. I was prepared for barking and jumping— Bennie isn’t used to people coming over, and while she is so friendly, the excitability can be a bit much. She was amazing! I don’t know what happened 🥹😆

I crated her as the guests arrived. My son sat by the crate to give her treats for staying quiet and to discourage too much barking, but she got the message straight away and he didn’t need to be a continuous Pez dispenser as I predicted.

We all gathered in the kitchen, talking and snacking. Meanwhile I asked my son to walk her around the block just to make sure she did her business and got some ants in her pants out. When they came back
straight away she was happy to greet everyone, but she stayed bark-free and relatively good about not jumping up. I had her on leash for the first greeting just to make sure. 

She was agreeable to being crated while we ate, which I don’t really tend to do with just our regular dinners. And as we visited, she either chilled, watching us, or made rounds for pets and hellos.

My partner even demo’d my gong at one point— yes, I have a gong and yes I did say to him I wasn’t so sure it was a great idea to play it at that particular moment- and Bennie stayed absolutely chill as a cucumber. He wasn’t hammering the heck out of it, but if you know gongs you know it’s about so much more than just the sound. You really feel them.

I’m grateful and surprised and just wondering if this was a glimpse into future mature behaviour. I don’t find B to be too much to handle at all, and more and more I realize I hit the lottery because I didn’t know nearly enough when it came to dogs and poodles when I got her. But still, adolescence can be tricky and I celebrate any time my gal and I find easy ways of coexisting in life.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think you’re definitely getting a glimpse of future Bennie!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Your hard work is paying off! Great job Team Bennie!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I think you’re definitely getting a glimpse of future Bennie!





94Magna_Tom said:


> Your hard work is paying off! Great job Team Bennie!


I’m still so grateful this morning! And Bennie had a fabulous sleep last night, too. A real blessing given that I’ve had some insomnia the past week and she’s been occasionally needing me to sleep downstairs with her.

I forgot to add to my share last night that our guests were absolutely smitten with the poodle. “Ohhh look how SMART she is!” they cheered as B showed off some of her tricks. And then as she trotted around for some love, “She’s so sweet and beautiful.” One of the guests had been saying she’s considering dog adoption— she’s very into learning dog psychology and the commitment of training. I wouldn’t be surprised if I hear down the road that she’s switched her search to poodles 😜 Bennie represents!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Bennie is quite the ambassador! Good job!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh I’m sorry B, am I in your way? 😆
























I was sitting at the ottoman in front of the fire, reading for school and Bennie decided it was a great time for a chew. She was so close, my sweater was damp from her mouth.


----------

